# 1st Generation Animated Special: Pokemon ~ The Origin



## Hydro Spiral (Aug 17, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]_Lyi2RSVxqg[/YOUTUBE]

Link removed

We have waited _far_ too long for this day


----------



## Xeogran (Aug 17, 2013)

*HYPE!!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 17, 2013)

FUCK YESSSSSSSSS

apparently its a 3 hour special =/

IF GAME FREAK WERE SMART THEYD MAKE THIS INTO A LEGIT SERIES to recapture the teen audience


----------



## kenji1104 (Aug 17, 2013)

I was hoping this to replace the crappy series currently running now but oh well....

Nice to see the real Red showing up in an animated series!


----------



## Scizor (Aug 17, 2013)

Just read about this. Wow just wow :hype

This has so much potential 

If they make this into a running series they could follow all the games. Heck even if they make a three hour OVA out of all the games it'd be awesome =D


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 17, 2013)

First I thought it looked like they're remaking the original series for the younger viewers then I thought Ash looks really weird and where's Pikachu gone, then.............................Is that Red?!?


----------



## Legend (Aug 17, 2013)

Jizzzzing


----------



## lacey (Aug 17, 2013)

brb attempting to collect myself


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 17, 2013)

AAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHH TO MUCH GOOD!


----------



## shinethedown (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## Bioness (Aug 17, 2013)

There is another thread for this in the Konoha TV - Channel 12 section, but I guess people don't look there.


----------



## 王志鍵 (Aug 17, 2013)

Holy shit dude this is awesome


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 17, 2013)

They'll just ruin Red


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Aug 17, 2013)

Well at least this looks like they'll follow the game storyline and won't be the clusterfuck of an anime the other one is.


----------



## KidTony (Aug 17, 2013)

i don't get it. Everyone would LOVE a legit full series like this. People would watch, so why don't they do it?


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Aug 17, 2013)

They make more money out of the mess of a series that already has a large following.


----------



## KidTony (Aug 17, 2013)

but, isn't two better than one? Even the fans who don't watch the regular series would watch this one. This series would have great ratings.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Aug 17, 2013)

It means double the cost, but likely won't double the popularity. They probably just think the other one is a safer bet after 16 years of constant shittiness has earned them ridiculous sums of money.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 17, 2013)

This based off the game or manga?


----------



## lacey (Aug 17, 2013)

Most likely the game, seeing as how Lance seems to be coming off like a good guy. He wasn't in the manga - or at least in the Yellow series, have no clue how he was in the Gold/Silver portion.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Aug 17, 2013)

Red never owned a Charmander in the Special manga, so of course it isn't based on it.


----------



## Sunrider (Aug 17, 2013)

So Red & Bulbasaur is no longer canon?


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Aug 17, 2013)

Don't see how this affects the "games canon" tbh. If anything it's just gonna be like Pokemon Zensho, except it's using the proper name Red rather than naming him Satoshi after Tajiri.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Aug 18, 2013)

Fuck yeah 

Will this be Red versus all the Gym Leaders en Elite Four??? 

Imagine a post-credit scene where Red is the champion, sits atop of Mount Silver and gets challenged by Gold
And then we'll het the classic "...."    



Also when is this coming out??


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Aug 18, 2013)

hitokugutsu said:


> Fuck yeah
> 
> Will this be Red versus all the Gym Leaders en Elite Four???
> 
> ...



Doubt that would occur as it's not part of the RGBY/FRLG storyline


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 18, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> So Red & Bulbasaur is no longer canon?



Based on early art, Red & Bulbasaur is still canon.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Aug 19, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Based on early art, Red & Bulbasaur is still canon.



Where is this early art that shows Red x Bulbasaur canon might I ask?


----------



## Brox (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## Rolands (Aug 19, 2013)

I was pretty excited about this until I found out it was just gonna be a special. You can only do so much with a special. I hold out hope that it will be so popular as to merit a new series, because the old one has run itself into the ground.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 19, 2013)

hitokugutsu said:


> Where is this early art that shows Red x Bulbasaur canon might I ask?



Might as well, its official artwork advertising the games.


----------



## Shiny (Aug 22, 2013)

ill watch it,charizard and blastoise da besto


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm pretty sure most people who remember that the Red & Bulbasaur team is "canon" are too old to care about the discrepancy. 

For the younger viewers, they'll never know and probably won't give a shit. Charizard is, undoubtedly, one of the top five most popular Pokemon in the series. Charizard will bring in viewers.


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 23, 2013)

Now if only they'd make this into a full length TV series.


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 23, 2013)

I actually can't wait because of the nostalgic value, don't get me wrong I haven't played the games when I was a kid but dammit how much I loved the anime  I would get up at 8 am to watch it


----------



## Firestormer (Aug 24, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> So Red & Bulbasaur is no longer canon?



It's a special, not rewriting the canon, Red and Bulbasaur will still be canon everywhere else


----------



## Cobalt (Aug 24, 2013)

Not really interested in this actually


----------



## Stunna (Aug 24, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I'm pretty sure most people who remember that the Red & Bulbasaur team is "canon" are too old to care about the discrepancy.
> 
> For the younger viewers, they'll never know and probably won't give a shit. Charizard is, undoubtedly, one of the top five most popular Pokemon in the series. Charizard will bring in viewers.


Give Blue the Charizard.


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 24, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> Not really interested in this actually


Begone, heretic!


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 25, 2013)

Although, I would have preferred it if Red had the Bulbasaur. Ah well~


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 28, 2013)

Rolands said:


> I was pretty excited about this until I found out it was just gonna be a special. You can only do so much with a special. I hold out hope that it will be so popular as to merit a new series, because the old one has run itself into the ground.



This was pretty much my reaction hearing this.

No more Ash - he's done.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Aug 31, 2013)

I'm not gonna lie, the title of "The Origin" was a bit misleading for me. I thought this thread was going to be about a short special of Professor Oak's younger days and the origin of his discoveries of Pokemon.


I'm not the least bit sad though, because this is awesome. lol


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 2, 2013)

Let's be honest here who didn't choose a charmander as their starter?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Sep 4, 2013)

Call me an oddball, but personally I love Blastoise.


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 4, 2013)

Now that they reveiled the Kanto starters mega evolutions I see the point of mqaking this special.


----------



## Akatora (Sep 4, 2013)

Good , will be looking forwards to it. 3 hour special sounds better than i expected(predicted around 2)


----------



## Wonder Mike (Sep 4, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> Let's be honest here who didn't choose a charmander as their starter?



I didn't. Squirtle all the way!


----------



## lacey (Sep 5, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> Let's be honest here who didn't choose a charmander as their starter?



More often than not I go with Charmander, but I like Bulbasaur a lot too.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 5, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> Let's be honest here who didn't choose a charmander as their starter?



I chose Bulbasaur when I first started in Blue. I really only used Charmander in my first run of Leaf Green because I wanted a better challenge.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 5, 2013)

Bulbasaur is the best starter of all tiem.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 5, 2013)

Squirtle was, and still is my Kanto main star


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 15, 2013)

Pokejungle said:
			
		

> Pok?mon: The Origin will broadcast in Japan on October 2 at 7pm and will run for approximately an hour and 50 minutes


----------



## Saru (Sep 15, 2013)

that's longer than I thought it would be. hopefully that means less montages and more action


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 16, 2013)

That's an honest-to-goodnes movie right there. Thought it'd be a 30-40 minute OVA.


----------



## Akatora (Sep 19, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> Let's be honest here who didn't choose a charmander as their starter?



Hmm... I'd surely suspect it was the most popular but just from the ones I can remember my brother went Bulba and my friend i played pkmn with had picked Squirtle, Myself going with Charmander ^^'


----------



## Scizor (Sep 19, 2013)

Great news. I can't wait to see what this has to offer


----------



## Catalyst75 (Sep 20, 2013)

Anyone see the new trailer released for the special?  

What has me pumped is that Red will face off against MEWTWO. :


----------



## Xeogran (Sep 22, 2013)

Catalyst75 said:


> What has me pumped is that Red will face off against MEWTWO. :



*Wha...........?*​


----------



## lacey (Sep 22, 2013)

New trailer came out a few days ago. It's this one:

[YOUTUBE]049tntARnuM[/YOUTUBE]

We get to hear Red's voice, and we get to see Mewtwo briefly towards the end. 

I cracked up hearing Red's voice, and then immediately fangirled when I saw Mewtwo.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 22, 2013)

I Squirtled on myself.


----------



## Sunrider (Sep 23, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> I cracked up hearing Red's voice, and then immediately fangirled when I saw Mewtwo.


I got aroused.


----------



## lacey (Sep 23, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> I got aroused.



Same difference. 

If the logo wasn't so fucking big, I'd make an avatar out of it and wear the fuck out of it. Maybe I'll try and play around with it tomorrow.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Sep 23, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> New trailer came out a few days ago. It's this one:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]049tntARnuM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Mewtwo looking down on other pokemon! (so beautiful!) BTW, this Mewtwo looks different from the Mewtwo of the last pokemon movie, it's the original Mewtwo in all his glory!

Naruto was in the trailer! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



or at least the girl who dubs him hahaha


----------



## lacey (Sep 23, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]eeWy3EnpH3Q[/YOUTUBE]

oh my fuck

[e] 

[YOUTUBE]EV2b3AeKtps[/YOUTUBE]

Green's voice, finally.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Sep 24, 2013)

^^Why don't they replace old dumb Ash? I mean, how old is Ash now, 50?


----------



## Solar (Sep 25, 2013)

Oh, right, I know about this.

Doesn't seem too impressive. The character designs, primarily for the human characters, it awful to look at. Other than that, it really doesn't stand out too much other than being a two-hour gen one animation. It'lll probably cut out most of the gym battles, which would be what I would be more interested in seeing since the gym leaders are some of the more interesting characters in the series.


----------



## lacey (Sep 26, 2013)

At this rate, I'm convinced I'm the only one that actually really likes the art and animation.


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 26, 2013)

I like it too, Comatose


----------



## Sunrider (Sep 26, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> At this rate, I'm convinced I'm the only one that actually really likes the art and animation.


You're not the only one, I think it looks great. 

The fact that it's a movie and not a series is what breaks my heart most.


----------



## Breadman (Sep 26, 2013)

I love the style for it. It feels kinda old school for some weird reason (probably the brownish tones in it) and it feels awesome.


----------



## RPG Maker (Sep 26, 2013)

Pokemon Origin will be dubbed and aired in 4 parts for free!





> It has been announced that Pok?mon Origins is to be dubbed. This special episode will air in four parts on the official Pok?mon TV app as well as on their website from November 15th for all people to watch for free, separated into four parts to air on separate days. We'll provide full details on this special upon its airing next week


[YOUTUBE]cgc81i06qwY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 26, 2013)

I still hope this gets subbed despite the dubbing.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 26, 2013)

That Kanto battle remix


----------



## lacey (Sep 26, 2013)

Glad I'm not the only one then, haha.

I actually like the fact that it's a movie. Even though a TV series would be great, I'd rather have one big one-shot, then an entire series that has the potential to be ruined. Not that a movie can't be ruined, I just feel like the chances are smaller that way. At least we won't have to deal with needless filler. 



Rain's Angel said:


> I still hope this gets subbed despite the dubbing.



If subbing patterns are anything to go by, it'll definitely be subbed. Whether or not it'll be subbed before the dub airs, well that's up for guessing. 

The fact that it's being split into 4 parts really gives an idea of just how long this is.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 27, 2013)

I think this has potential, even as an OVA; they might do it justice just fine.


----------



## ElementX (Sep 30, 2013)

The animation looks _awesome_ IMO, don't know what people are talking about. 

I see they went with Charmander and Squirtle, even though the characters are still Red and _Green_. They know Charizard and Blastoise the best


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 2, 2013)

Only 6.5 hours until it starts airing in Japan


----------



## Wonder Mike (Oct 2, 2013)

So it aired in Japan, is it available for download anywhere?


----------



## ElementX (Oct 3, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EAdGv89e0sE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wonder Mike (Oct 3, 2013)

ElementX said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EAdGv89e0sE[/YOUTUBE]



Squirtle kicked his ass.


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 3, 2013)

ElementX said:


> [youtube]EAdGv89e0sE[/youtube]


That scream!


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 3, 2013)

...


----------



## Naruto (Oct 3, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> They'll just ruin Red



My first thought was this.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 3, 2013)

Have the last two parts been subbed yet?


----------



## Breadman (Oct 3, 2013)

Wow, gotta admit, really like the style they used for it, especially during battle scenes. Kinda wished they used it during the actual pokemon anime now.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 3, 2013)

Yeah Origins is better and darker than this garbage we get now. EXACTLY like the games. I like how they have Junko Takeuchi, aka Naruto, voicing Red. Did the old characters get new voices like Oak and Brock?


----------



## lacey (Oct 3, 2013)

Everyone got new voices.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 4, 2013)

Red has Naruto's voice 

I watched the first episode. Tears of joy. I'm not kidding. If this became a full fledged series


----------



## Wonder Mike (Oct 4, 2013)

I wish this was the real series instead of having Ash and co. It's much ore similar to the games.


----------



## Indomitable Idealist (Oct 5, 2013)

The dark content was delightful, but everything else was worthless. The health bar was unneccessary, the battles were rushed and crappy, Green's blastoise was easily fodderized by a fire-type attack (really now? ) etc. At least in the main anime, battles are more appealing and realistic. An anime series with Red wouldn't be that different than with Ash because they both share the typical shounen protagonist personality.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 5, 2013)

The first episode was great, can't wait to see the rest subbed.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 5, 2013)

Episode 3 has two things that don't make sense:

In the pokemon mansion, the small statues with the switches are Rhydons and not Mewtwos. I know that was their appearance in the game, but that was basically because every pokemon outside of battle used that sprite and gamefreak didn't bother to make more.

And also:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Red loses against Giovanni in the Silph building.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Oct 5, 2013)

Watched it all and completely loved it, especially the last episode. I just wish they made it a full series like with Ash, showing all gym battles etc. But wouldn't it be awesome if they made the EXACT same series with Ethan (Gold) and him winning the Johto league and battling Red in the last episode?


----------



## ElementX (Oct 5, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Episode 3 has two things that don't make sense.



I think they did "that" to make the story more compelling. 

There were things I loved about it, but I have to agree that the battles did seem rushed. If they did do a full series on this then they would have to change things up to make Red less of an invincible hero. But besides that, I loved its serious and darker tone, and its faithfulness to the games. 

Lol at 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Red using talk no jutsu on Giovanni. They made a good choice for voice actor.


----------



## lacey (Oct 5, 2013)

The "rushed" battles...don't really bother me. Origins, in terms of battles, is far closer to the games than the main anime, and battles don't last long there, unless it's an online competitive match. If anything, the faster fights made it more compelling for me to watch, because anyone could lose in mere seconds, and that for me is more exciting than a battle that drags out for a full 20 minutes.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Oct 5, 2013)

Sabrina deserved to be shown properly.


----------



## Breadman (Oct 5, 2013)

One thing that I really liked is that Red alternated his team around, instead of using a core team of 6. He had Charizard, Jolteon, Dodrio, Scyther, Persian, Lapras, Victreebel, Snorlax, Kabutops, Hitmonlee..... It just really made it fun to watch since I didn't know what to expect!


----------



## Naruto (Oct 6, 2013)

Furosuto said:


> One thing that I really liked is that Red alternated his team around, instead of using a core team of 6. He had Charizard, Jolteon, Dodrio, Scyther, Persian, Lapras, Victreebel, Snorlax, Kabutops, Hitmonlee..... It just really made it fun to watch since I didn't know what to expect!



Well, yeah. Red did capture 150 pokemon.


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 6, 2013)

This needed to like eight... twelve episodes longer. 

And no Blue just makes me


----------



## Naruto (Oct 6, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> And no Blue just makes me



Isn't Blue...Green?


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 6, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Isn't Blue...Green?


Red and Green are the boys, Blue would be the girl. 

She always gets left out.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 6, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> Red and Green are the boys, Blue would be the girl.
> 
> She always gets left out.



Well this is based in the first generation of games and I think Pokemon Blue never came out in Japan, instead they got Green.

The girl, whoever she is, I don't remember her from the first games, so my guess is she doesn't exist in this universe.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Oct 6, 2013)

Technically Blue or "Leaf" doesn't exist in the Pokemon canon. She is kind of like Kris from Pokemon Crystal, except Red is actually a prominent character whereas Ethan/Gold is insignificant in the long run. She was thoroughly forgotten/


----------



## hitokugutsu (Oct 7, 2013)

Ken said:


> Technically Blue or "Leaf" doesn't exist in the Pokemon canon. She is kind of like Kris from Pokemon Crystal, except Red is actually a prominent character whereas Ethan/Gold is insignificant in the long run. She was thoroughly forgotten/



Actually she does kinda exist

Official Art for the first generation (see my sig) displays her. But not untill Fire-Red and Leaf Green did we get to see her


----------



## ElementX (Oct 7, 2013)

Its kind of strange that the special seemed to draw only from the original games and not from the remakes (no gen 3 attacks, abilities etc.) but they still had mega evolutions.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Oct 7, 2013)

hitokugutsu said:


> Actually she does kinda exist
> 
> Official Art for the first generation (see my sig) displays her. But not untill Fire-Red and Leaf Green did we get to see her



Well yeah, I meant within gameplay and such in the sense that May, Dawn, etc. exist if you play as the male character. She was in the manual and there's some (now easier to find) art of her with Green and Red, too.

but in the canon established in BW2 and the Johto games, she is nowhere to be found and Red is the sole protagonist of the Kanto games as he was pre-FRLG.


----------



## Awesome (Oct 7, 2013)

My whole life I though Blue was my rival. Have I been deceived?


----------



## hitokugutsu (Oct 10, 2013)

Actually Blue was also later re-released in JPN. Something with glitches iir


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 10, 2013)

Loved Origins, it was brilliant!

I'm not sure if everyone's seen this yet as it's only been out a few hours - but it's already been Abridged.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Oct 24, 2013)

I think it should have been longer, it's a shame they didn't have time to cover much of the game. Considering this is the first generation and how popular it is i guess we probably won't see an adaptation like this for the other games right?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 25, 2013)

I would like to see something like it into a full-blown series that expands into the later generations. That's unlikely to happen, at least as long as the current anime is still on air though...


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 3, 2014)

Just got round to watching the dub.

This was pretty damn awesome. Many of the parts was like seeing the game get animated. Brought back a lot of memories. I loved how they stuck so close to the game, music included.

It just felt extremely rushed and would have been a lot better with more episodes. The final Mewtwo fight was beautifully animated.


----------

